# ECLSTS 2021, maybe



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I spoke to Star Hobby today, and he is planning to do the ECLSTS show in Annapolis MD 30 April-1 May. Renting the space right next to the store which is on US RT 50 just short of the Bay Bridge.
Now I suppose something could go wrong (such as vendors not wanting to do it) but he is trying to make it happen. The web site is not yet updated. Some low life broke into the store over the weekend, stole mainly RC related items, so he is busy today. 

I will post if I find out anything further

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

It appears that the show is confirmed on









The East Coast Train Show


Save the date! Our 2023 show will be taking place on Friday, April 14th and Saturday, April 15th.



www.eclsts.com


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

The dust has settled, show is on for Friday and Saturday, starts 0900 both days.

Myself and 4 friends are going, hope any who can make it do so.

Jerry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a nice time at the show Friday. I think Star Hobby did a good job, masks were used, drinks and snacks for sale, handouts for local restaurants, hotels and ATMs. There were prior year show cars and shirts available. There were maybe 7 or 8 vendors with lots of boxes. Familiar faces to regular show attendees. Two layouts, including a floor layout from the local club. I am at the point where I have most of what I want. A buddy found a high end live steamer at a good price. All in all, a good effort in the times we are in.

Jerry


----------

